# Not another redirect



## pacanis (Aug 17, 2011)

MS just updated something in the last two days. I noticed that whatever security feature they updated disallowed the pop up from here that let us know if we have a PM. So, I went into Tools and allowed pop ups from this site.
And now I have this just about every time I either come here or change topics here. You can see in the red font where it's trying to take me, but Dell search won't let it or can't find it.

Any ideas? How can I stop pop ups from here again? I've already set everything on "high" security, but can't find where to block pop ups from this specific site. Apparently allowing the PM pop up is allowing malicious ads to try to get through with MS's latest update. Geez I hate updates.


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 17, 2011)

Are you getting pop up ads?  If so can you let me know which ads are doing this?


----------



## Timothy (Aug 18, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Are you getting pop up ads? If so can you let me know which ads are doing this?


 
I've also been getting them, but haven't tried to remember what they were. I just "blank-clicked" and the ad disappeared. I thought they were an allowed thing here.

I'll do a screen-cap on the next one for you.

Ok, waiting...ready....readyyyyyyyy


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 18, 2011)

I use Firefox, but this morning when I started it, it wouldn't come up, even though my internet access was working.  I restarted my computer and Firefox came up, but didn't show my pinned tabs, only my home page.

When things act hinky like that, I use system restore to restore back to a previous restore point.  

I restored back to 8/14, before the last "critical update", and got the message "Firefox is embarrassed but we cannot find your tabs."  Then it showed a list of the tabs and asked me to remove any I thought might have caused the problem.

I had problems loading my TV schedule (AOL) before shutting down last night, so I clicked to remove it, clicked "restore" and everything came back up except for the AOL TV schedule.

It happened a month or so ago, right after another critical update.  I think that's where the problem is.

Pac, sometimes a too high security level will screw things up, blocking things that you DO want.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> Are you getting pop up ads? If so can you let me know which ads are doing this?


 
No, no pop up ads, just something redirecting me, but the site can't be found. It's fine this morning, but last night I would here the telltale "click" of something going on and then that page would appear. You would need to see if the site url that is in red is from one of the site's sponsors.

You're right, Z. I don't like having my security set on high, but I could not find how to re-enable my pop up blocker specifically for this site. I'll have to do some Googling today. I'm sure the answer is out there somewhere.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2011)

Shoot. I spoke to early.
I just clicked on New Posts, DC appeared briefly, then I was taken to that page I posted above, with the same url in the box. eqads something.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 18, 2011)

It's happening to me too


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2011)

I found it. I took DC out of my list of sites to allow pop ups and the redirect has disappeared. I just won't get the PM pop up message, but that's OK. I imagine it will still show up under notifications.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> It's happening to me too


 
Do you use Internet Explorer, too?
Like I mentioned earlier, I think it is linked to whatever they (MS) updated a couple days ago. Whatever they did stopped the PM box from appearing here. Then when I clicked on the pop up blocked bar and clicked "always allow pop ups from this site", that redirect snuck in.
If you use IE you need to remove this site from the list found under Tools>pop-up blocker>pop-up blocker settings.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 18, 2011)

MS updates can create some headaches. I have my computer set to do the automatic updates. I have only had one issue. But family and friends have had several. I have not seen the issue you are experiencing, Pac...I went to the website for EQ ads in the redirect link you posted....It seems to belong to a company that specializes in that kind of targeting for ads.   I am not sure how it got tangled up with an MS update. I like your solution and will keep it in mind if it shows up. Thanks!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 18, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Do you use Internet Explorer, too?
> Like I mentioned earlier, I think it is linked to whatever they (MS) updated a couple days ago. Whatever they did stopped the PM box from appearing here. Then when I clicked on the pop up blocked bar and clicked "always allow pop ups from this site", that redirect snuck in.
> If you use IE you need to remove this site from the list found under Tools>pop-up blocker>pop-up blocker settings.



I use Google Chrome but I'll try what you did


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 18, 2011)

I will need to know what the ads are for to have any chance of getting this sorted.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I will need to know what the ads are for to have any chance of getting this sorted.


 
You see what I see, Frank. Or rather what I saw


----------



## Timothy (Aug 18, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I will need to know what the ads are for to have any chance of getting this sorted.


 
After thinking about it more, I think the only ones I've seen are "mouseover" ads that expanded.

They annoy me too, but white-area clicking closes them, so I've never really focused on them.

Non-called popups...I don't think I've had any here. I turned off the PM notification in the site settings for vBulletin in the User CP, so I've never gotten that one.

Thanks for your help Frank!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 18, 2011)

Timothy said:


> After thinking about it more, I think the only ones I've seen are "mouseover" ads that expanded.
> 
> They annoy me too, but white-area clicking closes them, so I've never really focused on them.
> 
> ...


 
That sounds like a good solution, too.


----------

